# Narrow Dados



## essentialevents (Sep 1, 2009)

I am trying to do a project which requires that I cut a number of 1/8 inch dados. My dado set cuts 1/4 inch at its narrowest and I've looked around and this seems to be the norm.

Any suggestions as to what I can do - I've seen some people suggest rigging up their own dado, using two table saw blades, does this work? Is there a router option?

Thanks!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nick,

You'll get the cleaanest dado with a router bit. I haven't used 1/16"-ers so I'll let another address that. FWIW, a "standard" (non thin kerf) blade normally cuts 1/8", so if you only cut part way through the board you get a 1/8" dado.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Nick and welcome to the router forum. I would just make two passes with the TS. just how I would do it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I think for a dado that narrow the TS would be the best choice. Depending of size of the wood you are trying to put it into of course. If it a large piece we're back to the router.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Welcome Nick,

I prefer to cut dados with the router, but some like using the TS. If the panel is small the TS can do the trick with a typical combo blade you will get about 1/8" kerf. However, if it were me, I would use a 1/8" spiral upcut bit in the router and clamp a straight edge to get the dado to land where I need it.
Scroll down to the spiral upcut bits -> LINK


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

You don't need to use a standard dado set,,stop by the HD /Lowes,pickup two 6" or 6 1/2", 1/16" carb.tip blades,stack them on the table saw and you will have what you want.. 

The one below is a 3 3/8" blades but it's the same way with the 6" blades 


===



essentialevents said:


> I am trying to do a project which requires that I cut a number of 1/8 inch dados. My dado set cuts 1/4 inch at its narrowest and I've looked around and this seems to be the norm.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what I can do - I've seen some people suggest rigging up their own dado, using two table saw blades, does this work? Is there a router option?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

essentialevents said:


> I am trying to do a project which requires that I cut a number of 1/8 inch dados. My dado set cuts 1/4 inch at its narrowest and I've looked around and this seems to be the norm.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what I can do - I've seen some people suggest rigging up their own dado, using two table saw blades, does this work? Is there a router option?
> 
> Thanks!


You could get a "wobble" type dado for that or you could invest in a standard 1/8" kerf rip blade like this:

Freud Tools - Heavy-Duty Rip<br />


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You don't need to use a standard dado set,,stop by the HD /Lowes,pickup two 6" or 6 1/2", 1/16" carb.tip blades,stack them on the table saw and you will have what you want..
> 
> ...


Well BJ, *that* is different! Is that a saw blade mounted on a router??! Interesting.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

Yep,,it's mounted in the router table 

You can see many more pictures in my Gallery 

It's like using the slot cutters just bigger and deeper 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/2482-deep-spline-slot-jigs.html

=======



dustmaker said:


> Well BJ, *that* is different! Is that a saw blade mounted on a router??! Interesting.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

WOW!!!!

Holy crap, BJ, you stopped me in my tracks! :agree:

I bow to you, oh master woodworker and creator of WOW things. 





bobj3 said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> Yep,,it's mounted in the router table
> 
> ...


----------



## essentialevents (Sep 1, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You don't need to use a standard dado set,,stop by the HD /Lowes,pickup two 6" or 6 1/2", 1/16" carb.tip blades,stack them on the table saw and you will have what you want..
> 
> ...


So Bob, so I am clear, you're saying just buy two regular saw blades, which combined are 1/8inch thick, stack them on the table saw, in the same way I would the dado blades, and that will do it? A clean dado, no ripping?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ,

Why would you buy 2 thin 1/16" blades to stack when the "standard economy" blade is 1/8" kerf already? If your saw was undersized for a full-kerf blade and you were dado-ing deep I could see using a smaller diameter blade but teach me the error of my ways, oh wise one!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ, Never mind, it would give you a flatter bottom.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> it would give you a flatter bottom


This is something I am missing. Can you please explain?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

essentialevents said:


> I am trying to do a project which requires that I cut a number of 1/8 inch dados. My dado set cuts 1/4 inch at its narrowest and I've looked around and this seems to be the norm.
> 
> Any suggestions as to what I can do - I've seen some people suggest rigging up their own dado, using two table saw blades, does this work? Is there a router option?
> 
> Thanks!


Best router option I can think of is a 1/8" straight spiral:
MLCS solid carbide router bits

Unless close enough to an edge for a slot cutter. 

Hey BJ, what did you use for an arbor on that rig?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi J

Most 1/8" wide blades will do it the norm BUT sometimes the stock is just a bit thinner/wider than 1/8",the blades will lock up as one or you can use a cardboard spacer to get them to cut the slot just right, and your right they will cut a flat and true dado  unlike the funny washers..

The 1/8" router bit is a great tool but it's hell on the bit in the dado mode...it get's real hot...and they do like to break easy  just no room to get the chips out of the way on the pass................unlike a blade or slot cutters, they pull the chips out..

==
=======



BigJimAK said:


> BJ,
> 
> Why would you buy 2 thin 1/16" blades to stack when the "standard economy" blade is 1/8" kerf already? If your saw was undersized for a full-kerf blade and you were dado-ing deep I could see using a smaller diameter blade but teach me the error of my ways, oh wise one!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

" what did you use for an arbor on that rig? "

In the post you will see the links and some pictures for the arbor setup..

=======




jschaben said:


> Best router option I can think of is a 1/8" straight spiral:
> MLCS solid carbide router bits
> 
> Unless close enough to an edge for a slot cutter.
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> Yep,,it's mounted in the router table
> 
> ...


Hi Bob

Bit of thread drift.... Noticed the T-slots in your picture frame jig in your link.

When doing T-slots in the middle of MDF we do them from the bottom and use two different sizes of straight bit. 
Do you happen to know if anyone does a stepped bit, with both diameters on a single bit, that would enable a T-slot in a couple of passes without needing to change the bit?
I don't mean T-slot bits that need to either start in a hole or have open ends to the T-slot.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Incidentally, this would be the shape, but dimensioned for T-slots.
1 PC 1/2 SH Picture Frame Stepped Rabbet Router Bit on eBay (end time 02-Sep-09 18:37:26 BST)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Screw Slot Router Bits


small OD , it takes a pass or two to open up to the right size..but all done with one bit


==========




istracpsboss said:


> Incidentally, this would be the shape, but dimensioned for T-slots.
> 1 PC 1/2 SH Picture Frame Stepped Rabbet Router Bit on eBay (end time 02-Sep-09 18:37:26 BST)
> 
> Cheers
> ...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ,

But you shouldn't need washers to cut a 1/8" dado if you were using a 1/8" kerf blade? Would you??????? I'm confused.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Well yes and no,,,you need it just a big wider than 1/8" the norm..to let in get in the dado....without using hammer  just a nice clean fit//  a brass shim would do the job or just cardboard 

=========






BigJimAK said:


> BJ,
> 
> But you shouldn't need washers to cut a 1/8" dado if you were using a 1/8" kerf blade? Would you??????? I'm confused.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> MLCS Screw Slot Router Bits
> 
> 
> small OD , it takes a pass or two to open up to the right size..but all done with one bit
> ...


Thanks Bob ! I must check the OD of #8 woodscrews. I should have asked last week ! It could have gone on last week's MLCS order !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

You guys make things so complicated.
Just use your table saw with your regular blade and if its not wide enough with one pass, sneak up on the width by moving the fence a little and run it through again.

~Julie~


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for saying that clearly, Julie. That's what I was trying to say.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Let me explain why I use the 1/16" wide blades, most of the time the 1/8" stock is not a true 1/8" (smaller the norm) ,it's true you can reset the fence over a just a little bit to get it cut just right, but you can't put back what you just cut out 
But by using a pair of 1/16" wide blades you have all the bases covered so to speak 

========


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> most of the time the 1/8" stock is not a true 1/8" (smaller the norm)


Bob are you saying 2 x 1/16" blades cut the slot slightly narrower then 1/8"?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Yes, when the blades are stacked as one they interlock with each other,,that's to say the carb.tips line up..on each other..

So the cut is just under 1/8" 

===========



CanuckGal said:


> Bob are you saying 2 x 1/16" blades cut the slot slightly narrower then 1/8"?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

DOH! Oh it all so clear now. Thanks BJ


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

But what if you need a slot exactly 1/8" or what if a bit over 1/8"?
I don't think those blades are made for stacking together anyway.

Keep It Simple

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI ~Julie~

A simple (spacer washer) made out of cardboard works well,,keep it simple  I like to use the cardboard from shoe boxes the norm..a simple gasket punch set makes a true washer.. quick and easy 

" made for stacking together " no big deal, the cutting points don't touch each other when they are stack so I can't see the be deal about stacking them.. they just interlock as one blade set..

It's like a Dado set more or less just smaller  plus you get a nice square cut unlike many of the dado sets..

I should say I have stacked up to 4 with no errors  and puts most dado sets to shame 




==========







Julie said:


> But what if you need a slot exactly 1/8" or what if a bit over 1/8"?
> I don't think those blades are made for stacking together anyway.
> 
> Keep It Simple
> ...


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I would rather buy one blade, than 2 or 4.

You can sneak up on the width you need.

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1/16" thick blades,stacked for a thin dado set,28 teeth per.blade 

====


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

1/8" thick blade

~Julie~
follow your heart woodworking


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great looking blade, now make it cut thinner,less than 1/8" 



==========



Julie said:


> 1/8" thick blade
> 
> ~Julie~
> follow your heart woodworking


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

The Original Post was:

_"I am trying to do a project which requires that I cut a number of 1/8 inch dados. My dado set cuts 1/4 inch at its narrowest and I've looked around and this seems to be the norm.

Any suggestions as to what I can do - I've seen some people suggest rigging up their own dado, using two table saw blades, does this work? Is there a router option?

Thanks!"_

The question was NOT about thinner than 1/8". I have an answer for that, but that was NOT the question.

Strangely enough, I try to answer the question asked. And I try to answer it specifically and simply.

~Julie~
follow your heart woodworking


----------

